# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Hey OptiBoarders-- Video rental suggestions?

## Cindy K

In response to Darris's thought on a movie/video thread, what say that OptiBoarders make some suggestions on movies to rent (or to NOT rent)? 

To start this, we just rented Shrek and it was hilarious! Recommend it highly, and not just for kids. Eddie Murphy is captured so effectively in his animated character!

----------


## JRS

SWITCHBACK is a good rental if you like Danny Glover.
Of course the MATRIX, but everyone's seen that!
The 1st MISSION IMPOSSIBLE
SAVING PRIVATE RYAN (liked Band of Brothers too)
SILENCE OF THE LAMBS
SILENT RUNNING (old, but I like Huey, Duey, & Luey)
STARSHIP TROOPERS (no plot, but plenty of bug action)
THE LONGEST DAY
The original Pearl Harbor flick - TORA,TORA,TORA
All of the TERMINATOR shows

Unfortunately I only watch violence and mayhem. So I'm not much help for those with kids.

----------


## Night Train

Ground Hog Day
The Fugitive
Crimson Tide
Hunt for Red October
Castaway
Star Trek 2 The Wrath of Kahn
A Fish Called Wanda
Midnight Run
Pale Rider
Showgirls (Only Because Im in Love with Elizabeth Berkley)

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Enemy Mine (if you are half asleep, it is quite profound)
The Color of Night (with Bruce Willis)
The Matrix (it just has to be seen repeatedly)
The Fugitive
Patton
Moving (with Richard Pryor)
Airplane (still funny after all these years)
Sabrina (with Harrison Ford... okay, I'm sentimental)
My Fair Lady (best musical on film, ever)
The Saint (with Val Kilmer and Elisabeth Shue)
Some movie about these Lions in Africa (I can't remember the title, but these guys were building a railroad in Africa and had to dispose of these maneating tigers or lions or something... great movie)

Darryl Meister (should you be able to get him to look at anything posted on "Just Conversation") would be the absolute authority on this topic, I think...

----------


## Darris Chambless

My list:

High Plains Drifter
An Innocent Man
Qiggly Down Under
A Knights Tale
A Stir of Echos
Gross Point Blank
Better Off Dead
Virus
Shaving Ryans Privates (The X-rated version of Saving Private Ryan :)
Son-In-Law (My wife absolutely hates Pauly Shore and loved this movie)
X-Files movie
Titan AE (Animated)
Fire and Ice (Animated)
A River Runs Through It (if you like emotional movies)
Seven ( but it's definitely not a festive type of movie ;)

Try some of those then.

Darris C.

----------


## Darris Chambless

Pete,

The lion movie you are referring to is "The Ghost In The Darkness." Val Kilmer and Micheal Douglas.

Darris C.

----------


## Judy Canty

My list:

Judgement at Nuremburg
The Great Escape ( my Grandfather was a technical advisor)
Billy Elliott
Saving Grace
Gone With The Wind
Remember the Titans
Holiday Inn
The Bandwagon
Kiss Me Kate
A Star is Born ( the Judy Garland/James Mason remake)
Singing in the Rain
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Michael Collins
The Godfather

----------


## ioconnell

Here's my top 10:
1. Michael Collins
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. The Fugitive
4. The Field
5. D'Mother
6. Von Ryan's Express
7. Bean
8. Waking Ned Divine
9. Shawshank Redemption 
10. Alive

----------


## Darris Chambless

I just remembered a couple more that are worth watching:

Enemy At The Gate ( kind of slow but somewhat tense and a good story)
Triumph Of The Spirirt (Wilam DuFoe is great in this one)
The Grapes of Wrath
To Kill A Mockingbird
Office Space
If you really want to be pushed over the edge of depression "What Dreams May Come" will surely do it for you. It was a really good movie but I seriously wanted to open a vien after I saw it and I will never watch it again.
Clash Of The Titans (for that stop motion photography of yesteryear)
Gladiator (if you haven't seen this one you're probably dead ;)

Darris C.

----------


## stephanie

Ok here are some of my picks:

1.  Shawshenk Redemption (my all time fav)
2.  Green Mile
3.  Color Purple
4.  Sophie's Choice
5.  (Any holocaust movie as I am a major buff) 
6.  The Hurricane
7.  Remember the Titans
8.  Finding Forrester
9.  The Ghost in the Darkness
10.  The Dead Poet's Society

Just to name a few off the top of my head that was the best I could do. 

Steph

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Well, I was watching TV last night, and happened to notice "Tora, Tora, Tora" was coming on...  pretty good movie!  Thanks for suggesting it, Judy!

----------


## JennyP

My favorites (in no particular order)
Green Mile
Shawshank Redemption
For Pete's Sake and What's Up Doc?   (Vintage Streisand)
Dead Poet's Society
Sixth Sense
Paint Your Wagon
Apollo 13
Mr Holland's Opus
Hackers (oops...I mean Sneakers!!)
The Awakening (This was the one with Robin Williams and Robert De Niro, right?? I'm beginning to distrust my memory!!)
....jP......

----------


## so

Yes..To Kill a Mockingbird is a classic
Gross Point Blank is great

The Mighty
Splendor in the Grass (Natalie Wood)
Lord of the Flies (the original)
Alien
Con Air
Heist
Rollerball
A Boy and His Dog
The Day the Earth Stood Still (Patricia Neal)
Inherit the Wind 

Many of these are old black & whites, but are substantial materials that impressed me as a child.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Okay, _The Matrix_ finally made it to TV last evening.  In my opinion, this movie is quite simply the finest thing that has ever been put on film- a combination of a fantastic plot and revolutionary visual effects!

I will soon be getting a DVD player, and the first movie I'll buy will definitely be _The Matrix_.

----------


## Darris Chambless

Hey so,

I had completely forgotten about Rollerball. Exceptional movie. James Caan was great in it.

A couple more movies that were worthy of watching were:

Sneakers
The Gumball Rally
The Mission (but you have to be in the mood for a very deep story line)

If you're into Golden Turkey Award movies that haven't won yet:

Star Crash
Dr. Butcher MD

Pete,

I like the Matrix alot as well, but one change I would have made would have been replacing Keaneu Reeves with Gary Sinese. Keaneu Reeves is an A-List actor that can't act, but he's been cast in some really good movies which is where his popularity comes from. I think Gary Sinese would have made a much better Neo (IMHO) He's a more cerebral actor and better at being the strong silent type.

Dems mine fo ta-day,

Darris C.

----------


## Caroline

X-Men
Swordfish
Someone Like You

...as you can see I have a very big thing for Hugh Jackman!:bbg: 


But seriously...

In no particular order:

The Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
Misery
Stand By Me

...okay, okay...so I have a different kind of thing for Stephen King!
But really, all of those movies are really well done.

C

----------


## stephanie

Gee Jenny you can come over and watch movies with me anytime!! We seem to like most of the same stuff. Oh I have one to add to Pay it Forward was pretty good too. I also liked the Crow. Oh I could go on forever I liked so many of them.

Steph

----------


## Sean

Just a few in random order.
Phantom Menace
Dances With Wolves
Sneakers
Swordfish
The God Father 
Star Wars Trilogy
Forrest Gump
Die Hard
T1 & T2
Rainman
Unforgiven

----------


## harry a saake

:cheers: For us who were lucky enough to live it and see it, the best movie to rent is "61"

----------


## JennyP

Darris & Sean:
It was _Sneakers_, not Hackers, that I was
trying to remember....ok, the characters were computer hackers, so I guess that counts...gotta go back and edit!  :Rolleyes:  

Steph: Yea! I'll bring the popcorn!
Oh, have you decided to come to Gatlinburg for the May TDOA conference??? Hope so!
jP

----------


## stephanie

I think I am going to Gatlinburg Jenny. It is in May right? Hopefully I will be able to go. I had the NCLE this year but don't have to worry about that this year. Anyway if I do go I will let you know in advance so we can meet up somewhere. 

Steph

----------


## marblez

So many of my favorites are here already but there are a few left off.

1. The Replacements
2. Coyote Ugly(its more than just girls dancing on a bar)
3. Moulin Rouge
4. Die Hard
5. Willy Wonka and the Choclate Factory
6. Ice Castles(very sappy but cute)
7. Highlander(1st only)
8. Wurthing Heights(the orginal)


That should cover it.

Christina :Cool:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

My Top 10:

1.  Boys in the Hood-great if you can get passed the expletives!
2.  Philadelphia-Great Tom Hanks!
3.  Forrest Gump-DITTO
4.  When Harry Met Sally
5.  Fried Green Tomatoes
6.  Miracle on 34th Street (the original with Natalie Wood as the little girl)
7.  The Green Mile
8.  A River Runs Through It-2 words: BRAD PITT!
9.  Circle Of Friends-early Minnie Driver and Chris O'Donnell
10. Dead Man Walking-Superb!

----------

